# JSF Seite wird nicht gestartet



## Pichelmother (27. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte mittel JSF eine LOGIN-Seite basteln. Soweit so gut. Leider kann ich diese Seite nicht ausführen, weil http status 500 mit folgendem inhalt wiederbekomme:



> type Exception report
> 
> message
> 
> ...




Die dazugehörige web.xml sieht so aus:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!--
 * Licensed to the Apache Software Foundation (ASF) under one or more
 * contributor license agreements.  See the NOTICE file distributed with
 * this work for additional information regarding copyright ownership.
 * The ASF licenses this file to You under the Apache License, Version 2.0
 * (the "License"); you may not use this file except in compliance with
 * the License.  You may obtain a copy of the License at
 *
 *      [url]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0[/url]
 *
 * Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
 * distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
 * WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
 * See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
 * limitations under the License.
-->

<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd"
    version="2.4">

  <display-name>Onlineshop für das Fach BIM</display-name>
  <context-param>
  	<param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
  	<param-value>server</param-value>
  </context-param>
  <context-param>
  	<param-name>javax.faces.CONFIG_FILES</param-name>
  	<param-value>/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml</param-value>
  </context-param>
  
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>FacesServlet</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
    <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
  </servlet>

  
  <!--
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>FacesServlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>
  -->
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>FacesServlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>*.faces</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>

  
   <welcome-file-list>
      <welcome-file>index.jsp</welcome-file>
    </welcome-file-list>
 

</web-app>
```

Die Datei die aufgerufen werden soll sieht so aus:

```
<%@ page session="false" contentType="text/html;charset=utf-8"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<body>
<f:view>
	<h:form id="form" style="margin: 100px;">
		<h:panelGrid columns="2" styleClass="borderTable" headerClass="panelHeading">
		<f:facet name="header">
			<h:outputText value="Anmeldung Onlineshop"/>
		</f:facet>
		<h:outputLabel for="kundennummer" value="Kundennummer:" />
		<h:inputText id="kundennummer" required="true" value="#{kundenHandler.kundennummer}" />
		<h:message for="kundennummer"/>
		<h:outputLabel for="kennwort" value="Kennwort:" />
		<h:inputSecret id="kennwort" required="true" value="#{kundenHandler.kennwort}" />
		<h:message for="kennwort"/>
		<h:commandButton action="#{kundenHandler.login}" value="Anmelden" />
		<h:panelGroup />
		</h:panelGrid>
	</h:form>
</f:view>
</body>
</html>
```

Mir ist bekannt, was der code 500 besagt. Ich weiß nun aber nicht, was er mit ein Fehler in Zeile 8 hat. Damit kann ich leider nichts anfangen.
Wäre klasse wenn mir da jemand helfen kann.

Danke!
Pichi


----------



## orribl (27. Jul 2007)

Wie rufst du denn die Seite auf?
Du darfst die Seite nicht ueber homepage.jsp aufrufen, du musst sie ueber homepage.faces aufrufen...


----------



## Pichelmother (27. Jul 2007)

Wow, das ging ja schnell mit der ersten antwort!!!
Danke!!



			
				orribl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie rufst du denn die Seite auf?
> Du darfst die Seite nicht ueber homepage.jsp aufrufen, du musst sie ueber homepage.faces aufrufen...



Ich habe sie bis jetzt so aufgerufen:

http://localhost:8080/BIM/homepage.jsp

verstehe ich das dann richtig, das ich sie so aufrufen muß:

http://localhost:8080/BIM/homepage.faces


----------



## Pichelmother (27. Jul 2007)

ich habe es gleich getestet, es ist so, super. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## orribl (27. Jul 2007)

Ja


----------

